# Myosure



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello all,

Procedure MyoSure revoval of endometrial polyps and submucosal fibroid

The anterior lip of cervix was grasped with a tenaculum.   The cervix was dilated to approximately 7 mm.  The hysteroscope was inserted and centrally in the uterine cavity was a polypoid projection from the posterior aspect of the uterine wall.  In the right cornual area was a small submucosal fibroid.  _*The MyoSure was placed through the operative port, and with suction, the MyoSure was activated and the polypoid projection was completely removed.  The submucosal fibroid was then shaved to the surface of the uterine cavity.*_  With completion, uterine curettage was performed, with a minimal amount of tissue retrieved

Can bill both 58558 and 58561 here?

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 27, 2012)

any takers? Thanks!!!!


----------



## nsteinhauser (Sep 6, 2012)

*Myosure question*

I have the same question as Jamie above.  Has anyone been paid for both the 58561 and the 58558 for MyoSure?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts on this one.


----------



## huntersmum (Sep 7, 2012)

I have been using 58561 when myosure is used.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 25, 2012)

*Fyi*

10 Tips for Accurate and Compliant ASC Coding 

http://www.beckersasc.com/asc-codin...ps-for-accurate-and-compliant-asc-coding.html

3. Hysteroscopy with polypectomy versus resection of a leiomyomata

CPT 58558 is a hysteroscopy including a polypectomy. However, the removal of a leiomyomata (CPT 58561) is a separately billable procedure with no bundling issues. Review the operative report carefully to ensure both procedures are captured if applicable.


----------

